# Thankful for Torches!!!!



## Gransee (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!

Peter


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2001)

This Thanksgiving, in addition to giving thanks for all of the many blessings we have - I'm also thankful for the plethora of great torches e.g. ARC AAA, Attitude, ARC LS (can't wait), etc...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL, GOD BLESS U.S.A.!


----------

